# CPC Exam-Does anyone know



## mosdef06 (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone know how many questions you can get wrong on the CPC exam and still pass????


----------



## twizzle (May 14, 2011)

*CPC exam*

Pass score is 70%. I presume you haven't yet taken the test. I tell everyone to find out the passing score BEFORE they sit any test, not afterwards. It's called "exam preparation". All the information is on the AAPC website. 
70% equates to getting 45 wrong by the way.


----------



## mosdef06 (May 14, 2011)

I actually took the test today but I unfortunately had to hurry and I guessed on maybe 25 questions. I heard that it was 70 percent for each section so I guess thats not true


----------



## twizzle (May 14, 2011)

*CPC exam*

As I say, preparation is very important; it is not 70% on each section; that was the case several years ago. An overall 70% is all you need.


----------



## mosdef06 (May 14, 2011)

Alright, Thank you


----------



## munoza (May 15, 2011)

40 something, will pass with 70%


----------

